# Western NC Group



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I hope I can get a group started in The Western NC area Burke, Catawba, Caldwell Counties







It would be great if I could I dont know if there are any people on here closed to where I live


----------



## Idagrin (Mar 16, 2002)

Allin, I live in Hickory area and would like to talk about this problem with lay people....Joyce


----------

